# The first fictional character each type makes you think of



## Wintercat (Apr 2, 2013)

ESFJ- the Red Rose from Alice in Wonderland
ISFJ- Didi Pickles
ISFP- Princess Aurora
ESFP- Ariel and Simba both (not sure the latter actually is though)
ISTP- Jim Hawkins
ESTP- Bridget Vreeland and Merida
ISTJ- Princess Tiana
ESTJ- Scarlett O'Hara
INTJ- Darth Vader (regardless of whether he is or not)
ENTJ- Princess Jasmine and Azula
INTP- Belle and Tibby Rollins
ENTP- Tyrion Lannister
INFP- Daenerys Targaryen
ENFP- Lilo
INFJ- Sara Crewe
ENFJ- Rapunzel

Can you tell I like Disney at all?


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

ESFJ- Mrs. Hudson
ISFJ- Riza Hawkeye
ISFP- Harry Potter or Sansa Stark
ESFP- Baloo the bear
ISTP- Han Solo or Megara
ESTP- James Bond (in some of the movies)
ISTJ- Alicia Florrick or Spock
ESTJ- Minerva McGonagall
INTJ- Fitzwilliam Darcy, but I don't particularly like Pride and Prejudice XD Also, Milo Thatch.
ENTJ- Does Napoleon's cameo in War and Peace count?
INTP- Sherlock, but his type is so contested that I'm going with Data.
ENTP- Q
INFP- Belle
ENFP- Ariel
INFJ- Ender Wiggin 
ENFJ- Mufasa and Rafiki tag-team of awesomeness. Also, Iroh.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

Not 100% on the types of each character, but regardless I associate these characters with these types.

ESTP: Tom Haverford (he may be an ENTP)
ESFP: ???
ISTJ: Dana Scully\Rick Grimes
ISTP: Emma Swan\Beverly Katz
INFJ: Sam Winchester
INTJ: Hannibal Lecter (TV series, sorry I chose a cannibal for you INTJs; just because he's the only one I'm pretty sure is an INTJ)
ESFJ: Leonard McCoy\Leslie Knope
ESTJ: Monica Gellar (I also think of her when I think ESFJ because I'm torn on her type)
ENTP: Newton Geiszler\The Doctor
ENTJ: Alison DiLaurentis (possibly ENFJ)
ENFJ: ???
INTP: Spock
ISFP: Phoebe Buffay
INFP: ??? (hard to believe I don't have a character in mind for INFP).
ISFJ: There is one I believe to be an ISFJ but I can't remember them aha I might remember later
ENFP: ???? (damnit)


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

Wintercat said:


> INTP- Belle and Tibby Rollins


Belle an INTP? I'd say INFP.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

ESFJ: Leonard McCoy
ESTJ: Dolores Umbridge. Ha...ha.
ENTJ: V from V for Vendetta
ENTP: Uh..Arthur Weasley
ENFP: Lucy from Chronicles of Narnia
ENFJ: Mufasa
ESTP: James T. Kirk
ESFP: 'Pippin' Peregrin Took
INTP: Robert Capa from Sunshine
INTJ: Brom from Inheritance Cycle
INFJ: Andrew 'Ender' Wiggin
ISTP: Murtagh from Inheritance Cycle aka 'that eragon movie'
ISTJ: Horatio Hornblower
ISFP: Harry Potter
INFP: Max from Where the Wild Things Are and Frodo Baggins
ISFJ: Samwise Gamgee


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

ESFJ: Frankie Heck
ISFJ: Cinderella
ESTJ: Maria LaGuerta
ISTJ: Zazu
ESTP: Kim Possible
ISTP: Han Solo
ESFP: Jesse Pinkman
ISFP: Harry Potter
ENFJ: Sora Takenouchi
INFJ: Ender Wiggin, Atticus Finch, and Itsuki Koizumi all popped to mind
ENFP: Jessica Day
INFP: Martha Masters
ENTP: Cosmo Kramer
INTP: Koushiro Izumi
ENTJ: Roy Mustang
INTJ: Sasuke Uchiha and Raven from Teen Titans both popped to mind


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

ESFJ- Hilly Holbrook from The Help
ISFJ- June Cleaver from Leave it to Beaver
ISFP- Wendy (the mom) from The Shining
ESFP- Fredo The Godfather
ISTP- Bronn Game of Thrones, Indiana Jones ::swoon::
ESTP- Johnny The Karate Kid or the stereotypical bully in all those 80s movies
ISTJ- Dwight - The Office
ESTJ- Claire Huxtable- The Cosby Show
INTJ- Magneto - X-Men
ENTJ- Gordon - Wall Street
INTP- Dr. Emmett Brown Back to the Future
ENTP- Ferris Bueller - Ferris Beuller's Day Off
INFP- Annie - Bridesmaids
ENFP- Lillian - Bridesmaids
INFJ- Mulder - X-Files
ENFJ- Dr. Susan Lowenstein - The Prince of Tides or Charlottle from "Charlotte's Web" ::cries::

Random I know, but you said "first"


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

I know!
I'll tell the rest later!
ISFP = The boy with the lightning scar on his head.
ENFP = A big fat pink pony with a big belly.
ENFJ = Barack Obama in a storybook.
ESFP = Some big fat musclehead wearing a black T-shirt and big blonde hair, sunglasses and think he's gonna get all the girls....
ESTP = Tom Buchanan
INFJ = A beautiful white horse who is a pretty princess.
ISFJ = A pretty little yellow horse with lovely, shiny pink hair.
ESTJ = Mrs D, Mrs I, Mrs F F I....


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I know!
> I'll tell the rest later!
> ISFP = The boy with the lightning scar on his head.
> ENFP = A big fat pink pony with a big belly.
> ...


LOL you totally beat me in the randomness category, the ENFP one...lol!??


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Going with tv and movie for this.

ISFJ - Superman and Cinderella
ISTJ - Zoe (Firefly) and Aragorn (LOTR)
ISFP - Sidney (Scream) and Hawkeye (Avengers)
ISTP - Clint Eastwood Characters and Katniss Everdeen (Hunger Games)
INFJ - Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) and Fred (Angel)
INTJ - Seven of Nine (Voyager) and Gregory House
INFP - Peter Petrelli and Belle
INTP - Bones and Spencer Reid
ESFJ - Bilbo Baggins and Kitty Forman
ESTJ - Jack Donaghy and Lady Catherine de Bourgh
ESFP - Buffy and Gambit
ESTP - Dean Winchester and Starbuck (BSG)
ENFJ - Jess (The New Girl) and Morpheus (Matrix)
ENTJ - Hannibal Lecter and O-Ren Ishii (Sorry these are both a little violent examples.)
ENFP - Piper Chapman and Qui-Gon Jinn (Star Wars)
ENTP - Tony Stark and Megara (Hercules Disney)


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

ESFJ: Donna Noble.
ISFJ: Dorothy Gale, Marge Simpson or Ted Mosby.
ISFP: Harry Potter.
ESFP: Jesse Pickman.
ISTP: Sherlock Holmes.
ESTP: Homero Simpson.
ISTJ: Severus Snape.
INTJ: Dumbledore.
ENTJ: River Song or Hannibal.
INTP: Donnie Darko.
ENTP: Barney Stinson.
INFP: Tina Belcher.
ENFP: Eleven Doctor.
INFJ: Lisa Simpson or Will Graham.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> LOL you totally beat me in the randomness category, the ENFP one...lol!??


Yup! And for INFJ I was thinking of a spiky blonde haired Einstein. She's super clever!


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Yup! And for INFJ I was thinking of a spiky blonde haired Einstein. She's super clever!


Please don't stop lol...what about INFPs? You left them out.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> Please don't stop lol...what about INFPs? You left them out.


OOPS
INFP ppl = a pretty brunette princess called Belle.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

ENTP: Q (Star Trek TNG)
ISFP: Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
ESFJ: Sarah (Ed, Edd, n Eddy)
INTJ: Shaun Hastings (Assassin's Creed)
ENFJ: Kathryn Janeway (Star Trek Voyager)
ISTJ: Haytham (Assassin's Creed III)
ESTP: Axel (Kingdom Hearts)
INFP: Trinity (The Matrix)
ESFP: Fujiyoshi Harumi (Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei)
INTP: Data (Star Trek TNG)
ENTJ: Professor Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
ISFJ: Nagisa Furukawa (Clannad)
ESTJ: Mr. Dursley (Harry Potter)
INFJ: Bryan Mills (Taken)
ENFP: Miguel (Road to El Dorado)
ISTP: Indiana Jones


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Off the top of my head:

ESTP: Rocky Balboa, James Bond played by Connery
ISTP: Han Solo, Walt Kowalski (Eastwood in Gran Torino)
ENFP: Holden Caulfield
ESFJ: Hermione Granger


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

NM


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ESFJ: Kitty Forman
ISFJ: I can't think of anyone
ESTP: Han Solo, Archer
ISTJ: Red Forman
ESTJ: Darth Vadar, Malory Archer
INTJ: Darth Sidious
ENTP: Fourth Doctor
ENFP: Eleventh Doctor
ENTJ: Lana
INFJ: Obi-Wan Kenobi
ISTP: Steven Hyde


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

ISFJ: Alfred (Batman)
ISTJ: Robocop
ISFP: Lara Croft(New Tomb Raider)
ISTP: Clint Eastwood and James Bond (Daniel Craig)
ESTP: Sonic the Hedgehog
INFJ: Batman(Nolan Series) 
INTJ: Hannibal 
INFP: Megaman X
INTP: Dr. Stein from Soul Eater
ESFJ: Ava from Justified
ESTJ: Uncle Phil (Fresh Prince of Bel Air)
ESFP: Austin Powers
ENFJ: Pocahontas
ENTJ: Mustang from FMA
ENFP: Pam from Archer
ENTP: Iron Man


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

soulrefugee said:


> isfj: Alfred (batman)
> estp: Sonic the hedgehog
> esfp: Austin powers



Yes.


----------

